# Big Tobacco Has Officially Lost Its Hold on the E-Cigarette Market



## Alex (26/9/14)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/big-tobacco-has-officially-lost-its-hold-on-the-e-cigarette-market

another link
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._tobacco_has_officially_lost_its_hold_on_the/

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

Alex said:


> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/big-tobacco-has-officially-lost-its-hold-on-the-e-cigarette-market



Hi @Alex 
seems this link is blocked on my network. would you be so kind as to copy and paste.


----------



## Alex (26/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> Hi @Alex
> seems this link is blocked on my network. would you be so kind as to copy and paste.



I'm afraid I can't do that easily with this editor, without getting weird messages about "please use a valid message"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

T


Alex said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that easily with this editor, without getting weird messages about "please use a valid message"


Thanks anyways @Alex. i will have to wait till i get home then.


----------



## johan (26/9/14)

@Marzuq let's try with screen shots, don't know if it will be readable:

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Marzuq (26/9/14)

thanks @johan 
that was worth it. very good read. informative...
and now we know for certain why there is this massive attack from all angles on vapers and vape gear

Reactions: Like 2


----------

